# Clean Ballast Is Happy Ballast



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is yet another video I stumbled across inadvertently. I have to ask myself if it would work with chicken grit.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=dbf_1295667217

I did think there was just the right amount of weathering applied.

Have fun.

Fil


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely clean ballast is happy ballast. For those not aware, silt builds up in the ballast and limits the ballast ability to drain water away from the tracks. Interesting that they picked up the "scooper" just as they were approaching the camera. Of course we don't know the camera may be at a grade crossing or some other "obstacle". It's a dirty job but absolutely needed. 

A G ballast cleaner is probably not exactly going to be a big seller. 

Tom


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Too bad the video shows the machine stopping operations just when it gets to the camera. 

This page has a description of what it does: *[url]http://www.loram.com/Servic...4*[/url] 

Greg


----------

